# Free Ammo?



## flashdog1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ammo for free???? My wife is selling her house and wanted help getting it cleaned up. That meant the yard too. What a drag...or is it? I have been looking for a cheaper way to practice as well as teach her son how to shoot. I looked down and one of her isssues was the acorns in the yard. They were dropping all around us. Wow these could work as ammo... I tried some out and they are perfect for shooting. I now gladly help in preparation for selling, then after I am done I hit the yard to fill another bag of ammo!

Has anyone tried any other free methods? We used dried beans when I was young, since they wouldn't break anything.

Good shooting!

Sean


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

chinaberries


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

In case I need to break up a dog fight (not infrequent) in the plaza below our balcony I keep a bowl of almonds (in shells) and an SS with just single 20/40s by the french windows.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

making clay ammo is free, and its fun


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've used acorns and also unhusked hickory nuts. Glad the young man is taking and interest in shooting.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

But if you'd like NEARLY free ammo...that will destroy anything in its path .... then try these little beauties. 2 metres of builders rod (12mm) cost 2 euros .... cut into inch lengths at 45 degree angle.

I call 'em 'lobotomiser rounds' for obvious reasons...lobrounds for short. (average weight 20 grammes)


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> But if you'd like NEARLY free ammo...that will destroy anything in its path .... then try these little beauties. 2 metres of builders rod (12mm) cost 2 euros .... cut into inch lengths at 45 degree angle.
> 
> I call 'em 'lobotomiser rounds' for obvious reasons...lobrounds for short. (average weight 20 grammes)


Oh Oh !


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> But if you'd like NEARLY free ammo...that will destroy anything in its path .... then try these little beauties. 2 metres of builders rod (12mm) cost 2 euros .... cut into inch lengths at 45 degree angle.
> 
> I call 'em 'lobotomiser rounds' for obvious reasons...lobrounds for short. (average weight 20 grammes)


Now that's gonna leave a mark. Anti-personnel munitions.


----------



## flashdog1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeff is the clay baked?

Ruthie did you get those at a hardware store? They look dangerous....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/

$1.50 per pound/ 25 lb. min. order.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

flashdog1 said:


> Jeff is the clay baked?
> 
> Ruthie did you get those at a hardware store? They look dangerous....


I just bought a couple of metres of the 12mm rebar from the metal shop in the village. Yes, they are VERY dangerous !


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good ol' Rocks.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Good ol' Rocks.


I second this.


----------



## flashdog1 (Nov 5, 2013)

I did read about marbles, and did find some at the Dollar General for a buck. I also got a nice catch started from something my wife found at a garage sale for a buck. I am off to shooting!!!!! BTW I still use the acorns a lot. Her house opens for people next week and we plan another yard clean-up before it is sold and the last papers are signed...


----------

